# Bottom Feeders - When?



## FishN00b (Apr 17, 2007)

With the build up brown algae etc in the tank, I'm thinking that it may be ready to add a small bottom feeder.

If so, which ones? I think I'd avoid a plec as the tank is only 2ft.

Tank is in its 6th week. Nitrogen cycle was complete about 2 weeks ago.

I would appreciate all comments guys

Thanks


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Is size the only thing putting you off plecs? There are varieties of plecs that stay small: ancistrus (bristlenose), putbull, queen arabesque etc.

Another recommendation would be a group of 4-6 cories.

You could also go for shrimp instead of fish as I hear that they are an excellent "clean-up crew".


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

My shrimp don't touch the brown diatom algae. My little bristelnoses love the stuff and they only get about 4 inches long.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Otos, love the tuff and stay small. BN Pleco stay small and love it also.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Trishfish said:


> My shrimp don't touch the brown diatom algae. My little bristelnoses love the stuff and they only get about 4 inches long.


Is that a glass shrimp? I'm partial to the cardina shrimp such as Amano which will each pretty much every type of algae.


----------



## Trishfish (Feb 18, 2007)

I keep red cherries and crystal red shrimp. Neither will eat it for me.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

Trishfish said:


> I keep red cherries and crystal red shrimp. Neither will eat it for me.


Hmm, I've not seen the brown algae in my tank but I've had Amanos in there from the start using algae tablets and starting with java moss w/ algae already hitchhiking. The only type that my algae eaters aren't actively "attacking" is my black, but I have seen several occasions where they have eaten it. Guess I just need more shrimp.


----------

